# Interesting color



## texasgal

So freakin' cute .. they look like bay or brown leopard appaloosa mules .. don't they?


----------



## TexanFreedom

Yeah  

The nearest one has a definite mule-ey face, but some pretty small ears. 
The thing that puzzles me is the one behind it has a dark brown neck and body, and a light, chestnut colored face :/


----------



## tempest

Awww, they're adorable. My friend had a bay leopard spot Appaloosa. I loved his coloring.


----------



## gigem88

Very cute!


----------



## TexanFreedom

Yeah, I wish they were both mine, then I could train them to pull a carriage together, and name one Pongo, and the other Perdy, and give one red tack, the other blue. See what those Budwiser guys think about that!


----------



## palominolover

They are SO cute . I would love to have a loud coloured one myself.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Look what I just found: 








Too cute, and look at the heart on his bum!


----------



## littrella

OMG!!! I would love to have one of those!!! Hubby is giving me the "don't even think about it" glare. LOL


----------



## filly20

Ya I've seen it before (not person), but around. Cute!


----------



## clipclopclip

I would just call them brown spotted mules...though they could possibly be hinnys...look at their tails.


----------



## Centaurheart

Oh too cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------

